

Augmented reality and books, together at last? - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/augmented-reality-books-publishing.html

======
wccrawford
AR won't catch on until we have light, wearable head-mount displays. Yes, I'm
talking about AR glasses.

Until then, it's just too much work to make the magic happen.

